# Protonix not working!



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Over the past year, I have been struggling with terrible acid reflux symptoms and esophagitis on top of IBS. I have taken Protonix for almost a year now and it doesn't seem to help much. Since I have been taking Klonopin for anxiety, the acid reflux has been getting even worse! I have a lot of burning in my stomach, acid in my throat or a burning sore throat, and belching after eating. Has anyone else had this problem with taking PPIs? I'm also having the problem with excessive abdominal gas in connection with taking Protonix.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

None of the acid reducers have helped my reflux problem. None.As the matter of fact, I felt worse taking the drugs than not taking them. I found Pepto Bismol helps more than any of the prescription drugs.Jleigh


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

My guess is the Klonopin is causing your reflux symptoms to be worse. Anti depressant can cause heartburn. So I would try another one or tell your doc and see if he thinks it could be causing your problem and not the protonix.


----------

